# Kindle Bag for Travel



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

My sister made me a bag for my Kindle and Lightwedge for traveling. I wanted something padded to give it extra protection so that I would feel comfortable putting it in my briefcase. The Kindle fits in it with the M-edge cover on it and with the paperback Lightwedge in a cover. I've taken pictures, so I hope I get them posted correctly.




























The inside has velcro pockets to put the SD card in and I can also use for my driver's license and credit cards if I want to put my purse down in my briefcase. I'm loving it.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Very cute!  She made that, like, from scratch?  *Sighs with envy*


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

marianner said:


> Very cute! She made that, like, from scratch? *Sighs with envy*


She is very talented. She did it in about 2 hours without any kind of pattern. She also paints and quilts.


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow!! That is really a cool bag! I'm jealous!! Good Luck with it!!

Tracie


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Great bag! And WOW talented sister!!! I can sew pretty well, but it would take me a lot longer than 2 hours to put together anything even remotely as nice as that.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

What a cute bag Kathy! Your sister is very talented.

Linda


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Very cute bag. . .she could so make money on them!

Ann


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm putting myself up for sister adoption.  Where do I apply?...lol.
GREAT bag.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

sjc said:


> I'm putting myself up for sister adoption. Where do I apply?...lol.
> GREAT bag.


Thanks. I tried to get her to make some for sale. She gets bored with making the same thing over and over. She does the most amazing 3D paintings on glass. Everyone wanted to buy one, but she does it for her own pleasure. She is a member of the Red Hats and does a lot of projects for her group.


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Thanks. I tried to get her to make some for sale. She gets bored with making the same thing over and over. She does the most amazing 3D paintings on glass. Everyone wanted to buy one, but she does it for her own pleasure. She is a member of the Red Hats and does a lot of projects for her group.


I'm just seconding what everyone else is saying here - what great talent your sister has! To make a wonderful bag like that in 2 hours - wow.

I've never heard of the "Red Hats" group. Is that some kind of nonprofit organization?

Marci


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Marci said:


> I'm just seconding what everyone else is saying here - what great talent your sister has! To make a wonderful bag like that in 2 hours - wow.
> 
> I've never heard of the "Red Hats" group. Is that some kind of nonprofit organization?
> 
> Marci


The Red Hat Society is a National group of over 50s ladies that get together to have fun. The all wear Red Hats. They do allow under 50 to join, but they wear Pink Hats. I don't know a lot about them, but my sister is very involved. She is a widow and doesn't work, so this is a great social network for her. Here is a link for their website http://www.redhatsociety.com/aboutus/whatwedo.html


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Someone gave me books by Haywood Smith a few years ago. I'm not close to Red Hat membership yet, but these are such fun books. I absolutely loved them, and loved her writing. They are not kindle available yet, but hopefully they will be soon.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Coolness Kathy...what a talented sister! Two hours and without a pattern...talented indeed!*


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Kathy said:


> My sister made me a bag for my Kindle and Lightwedge for traveling. I wanted something padded to give it extra protection so that I would feel comfortable putting it in my briefcase. The Kindle fits in it with the M-edge cover on it and with the paperback Lightwedge in a cover. I've taken pictures, so I hope I get them posted correctly.
> ...
> The inside has velcro pockets to put the SD card in and I can also use for my driver's license and credit cards if I want to put my purse down in my briefcase. I'm loving it.


Thanks for posting the photos. Last night I was thinking about them and thought I would try sewing a purse insert using ideas from the bag your sister made. Too bad I am lending my sewing machine to my daughter today. Who knows when I will get it back. 
Anna


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow that is amazing! If she changes her mind and decides to make them to sell I would definitely buy one. I have been looking for something exactly like this. You are so lucky to have such a sister!

Melissa


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

Wow! It's beautiful! She's a real artiste. It's just further proof that there's nothing like handmade.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Great Bag!!  Since your sister doesn't like to make multiples of her designs maybe she wouldn't mind posting instructions and/or a pattern for this bag.  I like to sew but have not had much success with making bags such as this one without a pattern.  I think by the sounds of the other posts here that several of us would feel very fortunate to be able to make our own bag.


----------



## megan (Dec 27, 2008)

If your sister decides to sell these etsy.com would be a great place to feature them. Also let us know! I would absolutley pay for one of these!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

WOW, she made that bag in 2 hours?  I wish I had a fraction of her talent!  It's lovely and count me in as another who'd buy if she made some for sale.........
Ruby


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Kathy said:


> The Red Hat Society is a National group of over 50s ladies that get together to have fun. The all wear Red Hats. They do allow under 50 to join, but they wear Pink Hats. I don't know a lot about them, but my sister is very involved. She is a widow and doesn't work, so this is a great social network for her. Here is a link for their website http://www.redhatsociety.com/aboutus/whatwedo.html


I checked out the link and it sounds like a lot of fun. Okay, now I have something to look forward to 



drenee said:


> Someone gave me books by Haywood Smith a few years ago. I'm not close to Red Hat membership yet, but these are such fun books. I absolutely loved them, and loved her writing. They are not kindle available yet, but hopefully they will be soon.


This just endorses my first impression. Thanks for posting this. I will see if my library has them.

Marci


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

B-Kay said:


> Great Bag!! Since your sister doesn't like to make multiples of her designs maybe she wouldn't mind posting instructions and/or a pattern for this bag. I like to sew but have not had much success with making bags such as this one without a pattern. I think by the sounds of the other posts here that several of us would feel very fortunate to be able to make our own bag.


I'll see if she can give me instructions on how to make it. She makes big bags just like it for beach bags, laptops and she also makes purses. She just cut down the size for the Kindle. She made my daughter a slip cover sort of like the lightwedge case and she uses it when she puts her Kindle in her purse. She is in the Houston area and I live in Florida, so getting a pattern and instructions will be a little harder. I watched her cut it out, but she is so fast it was hard to keep up. I wish she would sell some of her things, she is so talented.


----------



## LSbookend (Dec 22, 2008)

Okay, I'm in all. Very impressive. Just adding more props to your sister.

LSbookend


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I would love to have a pattern of that bag as well. I am in the Houston area all the time if she wouldn't mind meeting up with me and possibly giving me some pointers on making one. I sew, but have never made a purse or bag of that type.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks for your reply.  If your sister decides to sell this bag or her instructions/pattern I would be very interested in purchasing it.  Way cool!!


----------



## Jaderose (Dec 19, 2008)

I love the bag!  You should have your sister look at this thread of her good reviews.  
I'd be interested in buying one as well.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I talked to my sister yesterday and she gave me a website that she uses to get patterns. The pattern is actually for a tote bag and she just cut it down to fit the Kindle. She changes the design to fit what the bag will be used for. She made me one for my laptop that had velcro pockets inside for CD's, chargers and a pocket for folders. She also made me one for taking on the boat that had a waterproof lined pocket for the cell phone (wouldn't work if the bag is dropped overboard) and other items you don't want to get wet. She used a heavy material, like drapery and suede for my Kindle. She also put quilting padding between the outside and inside fabric. The first link is to the pattern. The second link is pictures of how you can customize the bag. Here are the links.

http://www.lazygirldesigns.com/products/item/City_Bag/232/c50

http://www.lazygirldesigns.com/gallery/photos/miranda_day_bag


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the Links, Kathy. . . .not that I, personally, can do a thing with 'em.  Handicrafts is NOT my forte.


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you for the links.    I can't wait to make my own bag.

Beachgrl


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Kathy, thank you for posting the links for the pattern.  I am definitely going to place an order.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo Kathy! Thanks for the links... now I may just be able to make my own "bowler" type bag in the fabric of my choosing!!   Sorry Vera!!


----------



## Libby Cone (Jan 1, 2009)

If you like to knit, there's always this felted tote:www.lionbrand.com/patterns/1177AD.html

It uses about 200 yds of any non-Superwash worsted wool. I like to skip the sidepiece and sew front to back for a snug fit, but there are endless ways to vary it.


----------

